# Those orange pill bottles from CVS..



## Billeh (Feb 18, 2012)

Would they work as sling enclosures? I have a few, and they are just wasting space. I suppose I'll upload a few pics.

---------- Post added 02-18-2012 at 11:53 PM ----------

http://gyazo.com/c3c34314c2674688facd30a198e85511
It's from Walgreens, my bad


----------



## Leora22 (Feb 19, 2012)

I had my A.versi sling in one for a lil while (1 day) then I just got tired of the orange tint And not being able to take pics through it and transferred it to a glass salt an pepper shaker lol works a lot better for me  But anyway they'll (Pill bottle) work for slings IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billeh (Feb 19, 2012)

Leora22 said:


> I had my A.versi sling in one for a lil while (1 day) then I just got tired of the orange tint And not being able to take pics through it and transferred it to a glass salt an pepper shaker lol works a lot better for me  But anyway they'll (Pill bottle) work for slings IMO


Thanks for the feed back  mind sharing pics of the salt and pepper shaker? haha


----------



## Leora22 (Feb 19, 2012)

Billeh said:


> Thanks for the feed back  mind sharing pics of the salt and pepper shaker? haha


Yeah sure best thing about the salt an pepper shake is that the lid already had holes lol 


















I have also been thinking about trying a spice rack setup for all my arboreal slings *shurg* still thinking though

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Billeh (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, thats really amazingly done haha. I think it would be pretty cool to have a spice rack with spice containers with slings in em  hahaha. 
Thanks for sharing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leora22 (Feb 19, 2012)

Your Welcome


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Feb 19, 2012)

Those pill bottles will work fine. I had a P. cambridgei in an orange pill bottle until it grew out of it. The orange tint didnt bother me. I took off the lid to take pictures. They're slings, they're easy to handle and take out if you want pictures. Although I do like the glass pepper jar. Versicolor are one of my favorite T's.

---------- Post added 02-18-2012 at 11:48 PM ----------

It might just be me but...I think those twigs are starting to mold. If so I would change them out immediately. Did you get them from outside?


----------



## Billeh (Feb 19, 2012)

I had some spare time, so this is what I have done. Made for my versicolor sling actually. Pics are kinda self explanatory. The upper part has a total of 20 holes, this is good enough right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billeh (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh yeah,about the bottom piece! It wasn't holding enough substrate for me to feel safe about drops, so I added a medicine cup, cut off an amount so it'll fit snuggly. Substrate goes in that little cup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ludedor24 (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the substrate cup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billeh (Feb 19, 2012)

Can i get a little more feedback on my tiny enclosure? I know its not as good as some of the stuff you've all seen, but its my first


----------



## Leora22 (Feb 19, 2012)

RyaNorthWest said:


> Those pill bottles will work fine. I had a P. cambridgei in an orange pill bottle until it grew out of it. The orange tint didnt bother me. I took off the lid to take pictures. They're slings, they're easy to handle and take out if you want pictures. Although I do like the glass pepper jar. Versicolor are one of my favorite T's.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-18-2012 at 11:48 PM ----------
> 
> It might just be me but...I think those twigs are starting to mold. If so I would change them out immediately. Did you get them from outside?


Yeah it was mold .....And yes I had collected them from outside and baked them in the oven for an hour at 250F But when  I took these pics which was like 4-6 months ago I too noticed the mold so I took them out and soaked in a bleach solution and then re-baked them for about 2 hours it hasn't come back yet so fingers crossed   Thank You for your concern.

---------- Post added 02-19-2012 at 09:16 PM ----------

 One lil slings going to be happy.....It looks good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tweak (Mar 21, 2012)

Leora22 said:


> Yeah sure best thing about the salt an pepper shake is that the lid already had holes


I really like this idea for slings! But do you think the holes provide enough ventilation?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 21, 2012)

IF they are used pill bottles I would worry about traces of drugs that could monkey with the animals' endocrine systems and screw up their development.


----------

